# Best itineraries for a long camper (9+ meters) in Southern Europe



## Ben#46 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi there!
We lived many years in Scandinavia and happily enjoyed our Bürstner Argos 747, which is almost 10 meters long when you include the bikes. Up there we've never encountered big problems with its size.
A few months ago we have moved in Southern Europe and so we're now looking for some warmer holidays along the Meditterrean coastline during next summer.
We've heard that our camper is not really suitable for many of the fanciest areas (Amalfi coast, Algarve, Corsica). 
So we're just checking for suggestions.
Are there any itineraries you would suggest to us?
Thanks much from our gang!
E


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

South of France is your best bet if its mid summer. Thousands of Free or low cost Aires, wild camping is easy and loads of space. The coast can get a bit crowded and I would avoid the Cote D'Azur unless you have a scooter but inland has the best gems anyway.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The length of your van won't cause many problems. We've been all over in large vans for many years. People in small vans frequently tell me how restricted we are as to the places we can go. They are almost always wrong, which isn't really surprising since they are giving opinions on something they haven't experienced.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had similar fear when I first ventured into France and Spain with my Arapaho, but similar to erneboy's post above we always managed. At first to placate the boss I would phone ahead to be sure (useful advice if traveling at peak holiday times). 

Yeah there were a few tight sites to manoeuvre around but site staff were always helpful.

We always had a backup plan just in case.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not sure 9 metres would make that much difference compared to the usual 7 - 7.5 metres really anyway. I suggested France as for me its the best place to be mid summer anyway especially if its peak season.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours is 8.7m long and we manage. If you have the ACSI card it states in the book under Section 1 Regulations if the site is suitable for larger MH's. Look for the letter 'M'.

Failing that just research each site you plan to stay on and double check if unsure. We just returned from a trip to Spain and the internal roads on the site we were on were very tight. I just about managed with mine but wouldn't have fancied anything larger tbh... It took a lot of too'ing and fro'ing and the help of one or two fellow campers to watch my corners/angles.

There are some sites that do not take larger MH's but as others have said, these are perhaps in the minority.

The only other thing I would say is that if its front wheel drive, avoid wet grass! Ours has rubbish traction on soft ground.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have seen many RVs of 10 and 11m on the sites near us either side of Albufeira. Unless you chose a site in the middle of town is should be no problem.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The Amalfi Coast is definitely a no-go as far as driving is concerned!

However, there is a very good bus service.

Gordon


----------



## Ben#46 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you all for your valuable insights.
Big up!



H1-GBV said:


> The Amalfi Coast is definitely a no-go as far as driving is concerned!
> However, there is a very good bus service.


Gordon, any particular advise?
Like parking in a specific spot/camping well served in terms of bus stops?
Did you find a good combination about that?
Thank you!

Ben's gang


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Ben#46 said:


> Thank you all for your valuable insights.
> Big up!
> 
> Gordon, any particular advise?
> ...


Sorry, can't help with that.

We drove round in a car, as we were on a "fly-drive" holiday 4y ago and that was hard enough. MHs "were" banned along much of the route, but I don't know what the current regs are.

[Against advice but because it was more convenient, we drove E to W and that was another mistake! Traffic on the sea-side of the road spoiled most of the views and parking spots were exceedingly limited.]

Gordon


----------



## Ben#46 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Raynipper, Albufeira sounds great!
We'd like to do a coastal trip in Southern Spain and Portugal (from Malaga to Lagos). Any advise about how to select the best spots for our "long" RV? Any app or book you would suggest?
Also, we heard many stories of unsafe places... How is your feedback about that?
Thanks again!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are just a few Ben that we have been to with friends in their motorhomes.
There are many others at Quateria, Loule, Silves, Lagos and Silves that can take 12m RVs. Some are right beside the sea and free.

Camping Albufeira.....................
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...a52794ccffecbf8!8m2!3d37.1063105!4d-8.2535648

Camping on hard standing alongside the N125............................
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@37.1...4!1sUg_WtPfID_8FDGKazuCdSw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Parking Armacao de Pera for €1.50 for 24 hours .....................................

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...e3b4f9154e931a5!8m2!3d37.1007663!4d-8.3542784


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi again Ben.
Not heard any problems of security as yet here. I guess anywhere people leave their vans for long periods there will always be the odd opportunist.
There are so many campsites that will easily accommodate long vans, it#s probably easier to list the ones that can't.
There is a site on an old football ground almost in Albufeira that would be tight. Plus an air in Gale also tight. But both places I have seen RVs so not impossible.

I think in general the Algarve you will have no problems and plenty of vast parking areas to choose from.

Ray.


----------



## Ben#46 (Feb 27, 2018)

That's absolutely great info, thanks much Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a look at 
*Ferragudo*

It's a great picturesque fishing village that embraces tourism and there is a vast camper parking area just across a little river within easy walking distance to the many restaurants.

Ray.


----------

